# Recent purchases



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

Chysis bractescens








Phal. Ever-spring King (Chih Shang's Stripes x Golden Peoker) 





Phal. Heaven's Treasure x Brother Lawrence





Zygotoria Midnight Blue


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2013)

What! No slippers?!oke: All beautiful Dot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> What! No slippers?!oke: All beautiful Dot.


Actually, the Berenice posted separately is on this list, but I thought it merited its own thread. :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2013)

OK then , you're back on my buddy list!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

All cool! Chysis in bloom! :sob:


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooh, such interesting plants! But I must confess I have a soft spot for those harlequin type Phals!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2013)

all lovely........and great photos.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I've only ever seen the alba form of bractescens. Nice to see something different


----------



## Chuck (Apr 23, 2013)

Wonderful photos. The Chysis is beautiful.

Chuck


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 23, 2013)

Chysis crisis! Every time I see a good photo, I want one. But then I remember how large they can get - which is only medium size as orchids go, but they are too big for under lights growing. They definitely do better if the pots are hung up in the greenhouse. Ten-man, member from Columbus has several, he had problems until he hung his pots up, for more air and light. Now they put on glorious displays. 

Nice one Dot.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a bunch of Chysies  from Tenman. I hope they get large so I will try to move them to a lighter more airy location. Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2013)

all very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> Chysis crisis! Every time I see a good photo, I want one. But then I remember how large they can get - which is only medium size as orchids go, but they are too big for under lights growing. They definitely do better if the pots are hung up in the greenhouse. Ten-man, member from Columbus has several, he had problems until he hung his pots up, for more air and light. Now they put on glorious displays.
> 
> Nice one Dot.





NYEric said:


> I got a bunch of Chysies  from Tenman. I hope they get large so I will try to move them to a lighter more airy location. Thanks.


They get big??? Oh, no! Bigger than Lycastes?! I'm in trouble...


----------



## Carkin (Apr 23, 2013)

Those are all stunning!!! The Chysis is my favorite, then the harlequin Phal followed closely by the rest!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2013)

Lovely all of them!!!! I am a Chysis fan too  !!! Jean


----------

